# Hi All.....



## JPcrew109 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi everyone Im Joe from CT didn't want to be a total stranger in this forum. I will be set crew cheif in training this coming year and and am a theatre techie and thats about it.... Im pretty boring....hehe


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome! You've come to a great site (not to brag about the site or anything, but I find it pretty useful myself). Ask any question you want, as long as someone hasn't asked it before (check by searching the forums). You'll find a great wealth of information on this site. Again, welcome to the site!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 6, 2006)

Where in CT are you?


----------



## JPcrew109 (Jul 6, 2006)

Im in Guilford.. were u involved in CDA's?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 6, 2006)

Probably not, since I have no clue what CDAs is.


----------



## JPcrew109 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well CDA's stand for Connecticut Drama Association. It is a compettion between 12 other schools in Ct. Every year it is held at a different high school, in 2005 it was in startford, in 2005 it was in Madison. The high school prepares a about an hour show. They bring it the high school to show the other 11 schools that are competing. The high school brings everything; costumes, sound effects, set, and props ect. The high school that is hosting the event focus the lighst into areas and we have to send them our cues so they can program it about a month a head of time. well the running crew has 5 minutes exactly to set up the stage and another 5 to take down. WHile they are settign up all the other high schools are watchign them. This means that before all of the high schools start to build their sets for their show, they have to go to the high an find out a butt load of measurements ex. doorways, hallway space, ect. well the running crew sets up the show goes on for an hour and running crew clears the stage. there are 3 different judges each year. They are peopel that have been involved in theatre for along time in CT. Well the they judge you on everything: acting, use of props, costumes, ect ect.well at teh end when all 12 schools went the judges have over 50 awards. Mostly to actors though :-/ but two of the awards are a "outstanding production" award which means that everything was a good as it could be. So Guilford, we, won that last year and got to go to Gilford, NH it was AWSOME!!!!


----------

